# Another Guess the Breed.



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shepherd/husky

Shepherd/akita

Shepherd/ Shiba inu

he's got a foxy looking face so I'm thinking spitz of some sort. lol


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Shepherd shiba inu was my first guess as well


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like he could be a Gsd/Shiba mix


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My gosh I just wanna hug and squeeze that dog too darn cute love that face. I agree with everyone's guesses..


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone see wolf mix in there?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont think that looks like a wolf mix

I wanna touch those ears :3


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much does he weigh?

No way to shiba inu! They are not that popular (thank goodness since they are not easy to handle). 

He looks like gsd x malamute or husky or akita.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> How much does he weigh?
> 
> No way to shiba inu! They are not that popular (thank goodness since they are not easy to handle).
> 
> He looks like gsd x malamute or husky or akita.


About 50-60 lbs he is not big enough to be Akita mix.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

GSD x Malamute.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Gregc said:


> GSD x Malamute.


Hmmm... yeah that would explain that cute face.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> How much does he weigh?
> 
> No way to shiba inu! They are not that popular (thank goodness since they are not easy to handle).
> 
> He looks like gsd x malamute or husky or akita.


 
I dont know about there but I see Shiba's constantly around here! Even seen several at the humane society.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> Anyone see wolf mix in there?


Not at all, my purebred german shepherd has more wolf traits lol.

Is the dog overweight, or is that just fur? To me the dog looks overweight but it also seems to have a thick winter coat, but if its overweight and 50-60 pounds it must be super short. How tall is it? It looks very short in comparison to the truck box.

I think german shepherd and some sort of husky. Huskies and husky mixes always seem to have such tiny tight feet like this dog has. They look sooooo cute.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Not at all, my purebred german shepherd has more wolf traits lol.
> 
> Is the dog overweight, or is that just fur? To me the dog looks overweight but it also seems to have a thick winter coat, but if its overweight and 50-60 pounds it must be super short. How tall is it? It looks very short in comparison to the truck box.
> 
> I think german shepherd and some sort of husky. Huskies and husky mixes always seem to have such tiny tight feet like this dog has. They look sooooo cute.


I'm actually asking for a rescue friend, I've only seen pictures.  She said he is pretty small. Weighs about 50-60 lbs. I think its mostly coat as he has been living outside in winter.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

The more I look my he's a cutie I have just fallen in love with that face but back to the subject at hand could possibly have some chow..but I'd say Akita first


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Gosh he's definitely got major GSD. Could be husky, but the face does remind me of a chowchow....


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

BellaLuna said:


> The more I look my he's a cutie I have just fallen in love with that face but back to the subject at hand could possibly have some chow..but I'd say Akita first


He is a cutie isn't he. He may be up for adoption eventually. 

I had an Akita Shepherd cross... She was 80 + lbs and we kept the weight off of her because of bad hips.... this guy is small maybe 50-60 lbs.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

GSD/Husky. Look at the shape of the ears.
Sheilah


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought Shepherd/Chow at first glance.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

As soon as I saw the pictures I saw GSD and Chow


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whatever he is, I love that face. But then, I am biased.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

german shepherd x husky


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Size and face, with the little foxy ears would put my 1st guess as a Shiba/Shepherd mix. I've seen alot of Husky mixes, and he doesn't strike me as husky.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah he has very small ears and they are set differently than a Husky.
His face is very forward...like both eyes are on the front of his face instead of kind of sloped down the side of the head like a GSD, if that makes sense? Like his forehead is the front bumper of a car LOL
Way different head than a GSD but same fur of one. Body style seems a mix of both breeds?
I'm thinking Chow - or Shiba x wtih GSD.

Come to think of it we had a Chow x GSD living up the road from us, and it wandered by all the time, it looks(looked??) nothing like this dog. That dog looked like a GSD marked fullblood Chow. He'd show up at a facility near us and they were calling us constantly thinking he came from our place but it was the neighbors dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Not all sheps have radar ears! Not all Akitas are huge. Not all sheps are over 60 lbs either. Mixes can be smaller than either of their purebred parents.

I'd say shep and some northern breed.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Not all sheps have radar ears! Not all Akitas are huge. Not all sheps are over 60 lbs either. Mixes can be smaller than either of their purebred parents.
> 
> I'd say shep and some northern breed.


Could be more than one thing mixed with the shepherd even.  I'm leaning toward the mal someone suggested. 

That would explain the cute face.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Whatever he is, I love that face. But then, I am biased.


Oh my.....I just fell head over heels in love!! What a face!!:wub::wub:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I say Samoyed/Chow/Akita/Malamute, with a splash of GSD.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

May not be any GSD at all. Very pretty!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

He is adorable. I'm thinking Shepherd x Akita. He has the tiny, dainty feet of an Akita. His coat doesn't look thick enough to have Chow in him, but that could be the Shepherd in him. I'd love to see if he has a blue or spotted tongue.

I love him either way.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I see Shepherd x Akita


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Looks like he could be a Gsd/Shiba mix


I thought the very same thing. The face looks like Shibs Inu to me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well it is official. He was surrendered to Safe Haven for howling and for "telling their other dog to kill a cat" yes seriously he didn't kill the cat he told the other dog to do it according to his former owner. :angryfire:

Anyone interested in this sweetheart can PM me and I'll pass along Safe Havens contact info.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

shepherdmom said:


> Well it is official. He was surrendered to Safe Haven for howling and for "telling their other dog to kill a cat" yes seriously he didn't kill the cat he told the other dog to do it according to his former owner. :angryfire:
> 
> Anyone interested in this sweetheart can PM me and I'll pass along Safe Havens contact info.


Wow, that is beyond ridiculous. I hope the dog finds a good home, I really think he'll be better off in a rescue if his owner was a person like that!


----------

